# Elite hagen 150 watt heater is it fully submerible?



## lidder_b (Apr 30, 2010)

Elite hagen 150 watt heater is it fully submerible?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Should be. All my 300 Watt ones are. Doesn't it say on the heater "min water line"?


----------



## lidder_b (Apr 30, 2010)

I found it on hagen website....they have a max line but that is only there to satisfy canadian laws...so they are fully submerible


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

nothing a properly placed bead of silicone cant gaurantee?


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

it should be submersible.....CSA approved for sale in Canada.

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5810/c274926/index.html


----------

